# A guide for Upper Perdido River



## dlewis (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good guide for upper Perdido and Stix Rivers? dlewis


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

if the price is right i could guide u


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If you go to Buck and Bass you can get a map of Perdido River and you will be set. Touring Perdido is nothing like trying to find your way around Tennsaw or Alabama rivers.


----------

